# Epson 3880 Prints suddenly coming out wrong size



## tsinsf (Jan 20, 2018)

Operating System:Mac OS 10.13.2
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info): Lightroom Classic version: 7.1 [ 1148620 ]

I have been successfully printing for years with my Epson 3880 and LR, but now am having a new problem: it's printing smaller prints than I tell it to. The same photo prints correctly using Photoshop. I enclose screen captures of the pertinent Print Module settings plus a copy of the 13x19 paper that was supposed to print 12x18.


----------



## tsinsf (Jan 20, 2018)

PS, I reset Preferences for Lightroom, threw away the Printer in Settings/Printers on my Mac and reinstalled a new printer driver (the most current one), restarted my computer....no help.


----------



## Gnits (Jan 20, 2018)

What are the cell size and margin settings.


----------



## tsinsf (Jan 20, 2018)

That info is on the first thumbnail: cell size height 18.01, width 11.95, all four margins are 0.5 each. If you click on the thumbnail you can see an enlarged version....


----------



## Bernard (Jan 22, 2018)

I am also using a Epson 3880 and LR for printing for years.
What I noticed, and probably won't solve your problem :
. I always check 'rotate to fit' , it can be useful , and you don't have to have portrait and landscape presets.
. I don't think the Epson driver accepts 16 bits data
Bernard


----------



## Gnits (Jan 22, 2018)

Apologies ...I missed the thin aspect of the first thumb.

When trouble shooting printing issues ...I find it very useful to maximise use of the screen overlay info...




This allows me to see the actual cell size and related info...




Toggle the Print resolution option to confirm you are printing at the ppi required.





I normally resize my images so they are resized and sharpened for 360 ppi.  When it then comes to printing .... if the display does not show me 360 ppi I know something is wrong .... before I waste paper, ink and time.


----------

